# Used model 3 won't connect iphone through Bluetooth



## AnnieP99 (2 mo ago)

I got my model 3 yesterday - it is used from a used car dealer and have to wait 3-5 days for Tesla to approve my "app" use. In the meantime I can't connect my iphone 13 to the car Do i have to have the tesla app connected to even connect through bluetooth? I have tried all the troubleshooting suggestions - turning on and off bluetooth and resestting system and nothing seems to work. (I am pretty tech savvy so this is driving me mad!) Any suggestions other than the ones I've tried? Thx


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

In my case, I first downloaded the app, entered my credentials and set the phone as a key. Then I paired the phone to the car Bluetooth media system.

By "connecting" your phone to the car, do you mean "pairing" or set the phone as a key?


----------



## AnnieP99 (2 mo ago)

francoisp said:


> In my case, I first downloaded the app, entered my credentials and set the phone as a key. Then I paired the phone to the car Bluetooth media system.
> 
> By "connecting" your phone to the car, do you mean "pairing" or set the phone as a key?


I mean connecting the phone to make and receive calls - I don't have my "key" yet as it can take 3-5 days to authenticate when you buy a used car from a dealer as opposed to individual.

Will the car only connect to the phone when I have the phone set as a key?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

AnnieP99 said:


> I mean connecting the phone to make and receive calls


You need to pair your car and phone to each other using bluetooth.
After that, make sure you allow the car to access your contacts when your phone asks for permission to share it.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Here are instructions from the Tesla site about phone pairing.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

AnnieP99 said:


> I mean connecting the phone to make and receive calls - I don't have my "key" yet as it can take 3-5 days to authenticate when you buy a used car from a dealer as opposed to individual.
> 
> Will the car only connect to the phone when I have the phone set as a key?


The phone can be paired to the car for audio and messaging integration without it first being paired as a Phone Key.

Which version of iOS do you have and how close are you to them Being paired? I’ve been hearing some issues involving iOS 16 around Bluetooth connectivity and lost texting support.


----------



## vijay66 (10 mo ago)

garsh said:


> You need to pair your car and phone to each other using bluetooth.
> After that, make sure you allow the car to access your contacts when your phone asks for permission to share it.


I have followed your instructions to the tee. The phone connects via Bluetooth when I am in the car. It however disconnects as soon as I get out of the car. Any ideas why?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

vijay66 said:


> I have followed your instructions to the tee. The phone connects via Bluetooth when I am in the car. It however disconnects as soon as I get out of the car. Any ideas why?


I guess because that's how you "shut off" a Tesla, since there is no "Start" button.


----------



## vijay66 (10 mo ago)

garsh said:


> I guess because that's how you "shut off" a Tesla, since there is no "Start" button.


Are you saying that this is normal? I would have thought phone will stay connected with the car as long as you are in the ‘bluetooth distance’.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

vijay66 said:


> Are you saying that this is normal?


I believe so, but unfortunately I can't test it. Maybe someone else can try it and confirm.


----------

